# incontournable = incontornable?



## nordiste

hola,

he encontrado varias veces la palabra "incontornable" en la web para decir "incontournable", pero esta palabra no aparece en ningún diccionario, ni siquiera en la RAE. 
Alguien podría decirme si esta palabra existe realmente, o si es un galicismo.

gracias de antemano


----------



## suroeste

Hola!

moi aussi j'ai déjà entendu ce mot, mais les "natifs" sont formels :

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=224745

Bonne journée

SO


----------



## nordiste

suroeste said:


> Hola!
> 
> moi aussi j'ai déjà entendu ce mot, mais les "natifs" sont formels :
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=224745
> 
> Bonne journée
> 
> SO


 
merci beaucoup pour cette réponse, même si maintenant je suis encore plus intriguée, puisque ce sont des "natifs" eux même qui emploient ce terme sur des sites web espagnols (en tapant "incontornable" sur un moteur de recherche espagnol, comme yahoo.es, j'ai trouvé environ 400 résultats)...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

nordiste said:


> merci beaucoup pour cette réponse, même si maintenant je suis encore plus intriguée, puisque ce sont des "natifs" eux même qui emploient ce terme sur des sites web espagnols (en tapant "incontornable" sur un moteur de recherche espagnol, comme yahoo.es, j'ai trouvé environ 400 résultats)...


 
Méfiance: les "natifs" (de n'importe quelle langue, d'ailleurs) sommes souvent trop osés (ou trop indolents...).


----------



## MaiteGU

Más que un galicismo es un espanto. con perdón...
O un galicismo espantoso, si vous préférez.


----------



## nordiste

Victor Perez : entonces es un abuso de lenguaje? tendré que fiarme menos de internet. muchas gracias!
MaiteGU : para mi, no me sonaba raro, a lo mejor porque es casi lo mismo que en francés... de todas formas gracias a los dos por estas aclaraciones.


----------



## MaiteGU

Pero en castellano es una palabra que no existe.
Es lo que suele llamarse un calco, del francés en este caso.
Es más, quien no pueda relacionarlo con el calco de incontournable porque no sepa francés se quedará boquiabierto sin entender nada y diciendo: incontor...¿qué?


----------



## oxk

nordiste said:


> merci beaucoup pour cette réponse, même si maintenant je suis encore plus intriguée, puisque ce sont des "natifs" eux même qui emploient ce terme sur des sites web espagnols (en tapant "incontornable" sur un moteur de recherche espagnol, comme yahoo.es, j'ai trouvé environ 400 résultats)...



Il est peut être employé par certains bobos espagnols "très français"


----------



## suroeste

Hola!

Entiendo perfectamenta las dudas de nordiste;

¿Creéis que todos esos sitios tienen algo que ver con "bobos" españoles ?

crisisenergetica.org
comunidad.terra.es
redescristianas.net
es.catholic.net
blogs.rtve.es 
y más aún  parlamentodegalicia.es  (¿solo se usaría en gallego?) 

Sin embargo se nota que la palabra parece usarse más en america latina :

abong.org.br
portal.mec.gov.br
senado.gog.mx
elperiodicodemexico.com
uaemex.mx
perou.net

Si algún latinoamericano pudiera aclarar el tema...

Saludos a todos


----------



## MaiteGU

Son "traducciones perezosas" como ha dicho Víctor... o sea, no son traducciones.
También habrá una parte de esnobismo seguramente, "quedo más fino, más internacional, si uso la palabra francesa o su calco". Lo cual, a la postre, en vez de esnobismo es paletería.
Y otra parte de "moda" (como en aberraciones tales como "la precuela" por no citar más que un ejemplo); y otra de imitación del primero que lo hizo mal, de falta de rigor crítico.

En cualquier caso, a mí me parece inadmisible.


----------



## chics

Hola. Yo también lo veo mucho en francés, aunque nunca me lo había encontrado en castellano, ahora me fijaré más... Mi traducción "automática" rápida sin pensar es "lo que no te puedes perder". Es más largo, pero bastante justo. Según el contexto tendrás que adaptar el "tú" a algo más impersonal, a un vosotros, ustedes, etc.


----------



## cachomero

> Hola. Yo también lo veo mucho en francés, aunque nunca me lo había  encontrado en castellano, ahora me fijaré más... Mi traducción  "automática" rápida sin pensar es "lo que no te puedes perder". Es más  largo, pero bastante justo. Según el contexto tendrás que adaptar el  "tú" a algo más impersonal, a un vosotros, ustedes, etc.


En este link encontrarás un comentario sobre el uso de _incontournable_. Lo que hoy en día es _incontournable _antes era un _chefs-d'œuvre_ o un _sujet majeur_; a lo mejor podemos utilizar este giro también en español (un clásico, la película del momento, el acontecimiento del año, un tema  capital, etc.)
Tampoco hay que olvidar el gran clásico *indispensable*.

Un saludo


----------



## chics

Ah, claro, por supuesto, indispensable, no me acordaba. Uf, gracias. Es que yo olvido el castellano mucho más rápido de lo que aprendo el francés.


----------



## nordiste

cachomero said:


> En este link encontrarás un comentario sobre el uso de _incontournable_. Lo que hoy en día es _incontournable _antes era un _chefs-d'œuvre_ o un _sujet majeur_; a lo mejor podemos utilizar este giro también en español (un clásico, la película del momento, el acontecimiento del año, un tema capital, etc.)
> Tampoco hay que olvidar el gran clásico *indispensable*.
> 
> Un saludo


 
"indispensable" no me parece ser la mejor traducción para el adjetivo "incontournable", bueno depende del contexto, pero yo pensaba más bien en un lugar, una ciudad o un evento que "no nos podemos perder" como lo decía Chics.
un saludo.


----------



## cachomero

nordiste said:


> "indispensable" no me parece ser la mejor traducción para el adjetivo "incontournable", bueno depende del contexto, pero yo pensaba más bien en un lugar, una ciudad o un evento que "no nos podemos perder" como lo decía Chics.
> un saludo.


Entiendo lo que quieres decir y tienes razón. Se pueden ensayar mis formas de traducirlo (una destinación o viaje indispensable, un evento ineludible), pero siempre queda muy forzado, pero a veces hay que resignarse...

Lo que yo decía en mi post es que en español normalmente utilizamos otro tipo de giros (un lugar de ensueño, una ciudad grandiosa o el evento del siglo) que no comportan esa especie de *obligación moral de probar o hacer algo*. No sé, a lo mejor es porque no nos gusta mucho que nos digan lo que tenemos que hacer; pero claro, a la publicidad le va bien lo de decirnos que *no podemos dejar pasar una oportunidad única*.
En español corriente y moliente, del más básico decimos:

-_París vale la pena_; o
-_A París hay que ir al menos una vez en la vid_a (¡puf, qué largo!)
(También, _París bien vale una moza_, pero eso es otra historia )

En fin, ése es la única forma realmente natural de decir _Paris, la ville incontournable_ en español. Pero todo se andará...

Un saludote


----------



## roqc2007

Es la primera vez que oigo la palabra "incontornable" y vengo de Sudamérica! esto es en respuesta a la persona que consultaba a los latinoamericanos del foro. Por allá no se usa esa palabra. Creo que Cachomero ha sabido dar ejemplos muy claros de las expresiones que usamos, una palabra que agregaría, "imperdible".


----------



## Pinairun

_Une visite incontournable au Museo del Prado_, sería una visita obligada, imprescindible, ineludible...


----------



## nordiste

gracias a todos por todas estas aclaraciones!!


----------

